# New Bionic owner question



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick question for all Ye knowledge holders, what is the usual activity % for Android OS in battery stats on a Bionic? I've been trying to increase the battery life and it seems to be running around 27% for the Android OS with the phone sitting in my pocket and connected to WIFI. If memory serves, on my DX, the Android OS was usually less than 5%, is this due to the dual cores or some other new features? I'm currently running Eclipse 2.2 on .902 and I have as many applications that I can safely identify frozen using TiBu.

Thanks in advance for any information.

Cheers


----------



## wang921130 (Mar 15, 2012)

E...This question...我不知道。


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Haven't really used my phone much this morning but this it what mine looks like. I'm running eclipse 2.2 also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe if the phone is just in your pocket doing nothing, the android os may be using a higher % of the battery compared to when your using it and the display and the apps you're using are taking up more % of the battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

wang921130 said:


> E...This question...我不知道。


You should really stop writing in chinese if you want to add to the discussion.


----------



## jrfan888 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 8 hours on my battery and Android OS is 16% and display is up to 39%, if this helps at all


----------

